# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Photos of fishes and shrimps of my tank

## seudzar



----------


## seudzar



----------


## seudzar



----------


## seudzar



----------


## kermit13sg

nice shots...

----------


## josephogk

nice collection. care to share your photography equipment setup?

----------


## Naraki

Stunning! Using macro lens i guess?

----------


## AQMS

beautiful.. :Smile:

----------


## seudzar

Yes, using macro lens. 

My camera setup is nikon d700(dslr) with Nikon 105mm macro lens. 

Thank you all for your kind comment

----------


## Atham

:Smile:  Great photos.

----------


## pinhole

Nice photos.

----------


## seudzar

> Great photos.





> Nice photos.


Thank you all for your kind comment

----------


## apek19

Awesome photos! I noticed that the water height is rather shallow (picture with c. hastasus).

Care to share the full setup?  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## seudzar

That's the hastatus food tray. It's a DIY acrylic box. Hehehe

----------


## apek19

Haha! Got fooled!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Incredible319

nice shots..

----------

